# Top Water Lures



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

WELL ......... since I have two topics going I will start another which is my FAVORITE type of Bass fishing...........TOP WATER! 
My top 4:

1- HEDDON TORPEDO
2- REBEL POP-R
3- ZOOM FLUKE ......NO WEIGHT-I keep it about 1-2 " below the surface.
4- BANDIT FOOTLOOSE

What's yours?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

WoodenShips said:


> WELL ......... since I have two topics going I will start another which is my FAVORITE type of Bass fishing...........TOP WATER!
> My top 4:
> 
> 1- HEDDON TORPEDO
> ...


1-Spro Bronze eye frog
2-zoom super fluke
3-white strike king buzz bait
4-Rebel PopR


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

all time fav, zara puppy in baby bass


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

!. Jitterbug
2. Heddon Tiny Crawler
3. Spinnerbait
4. Hula Popper
5. Sputterbug


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

1. Stanley buzz frog
2. Spro bronze eye frog
3. LC Sammy
4. Strike King Rage Tail Shad


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

1 buzzbait

2 buzzbait

3 buzzbait


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

1) Buzzbait
2) Chug Bug
3) Hub's Chub
4) Zara Spook
5) Pop-R


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep, the ole Torpedo type and pop-rs are still reliable! I recently discovered a home crafter that takes such care in creating these plug types out of home grown cedar, that a lot of locals are starting to use these lure types once again -check out some really nice craftmanship at www.piersonplugs.com !


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

# 1 -- Buzz Bait
# 2 -- Zara Puppy
# 3 -- Chug Bug


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

1. Gambler Floating worm in school bus yellow
2. Buzzbait
3. Texas rigged tube with no weight


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Buzzbait

buzzbait

buzzfrog is its over grass that a buzzbait can't run over


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Rage Shad
2. Stanley Ribbit
3. Rage Toad
4. Weightless black powerbait lizard 
5. Burned Swimsenko
6. Gulp floater worm - bright orange

Those are my staples.


I hate the Spro frog / popper combo. I miss so many fish on that bait and it fills up with water after several casts and I have to squeeze it out. Not saying I dont get strikes on it because I do, but I expect perfection from a topwater frog that is 2x the price of any other one on the market.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

1. Terminator buzzbait in neon-green/white w/ brass color blades.
2. Other Terminator buzzbait colors.
3. Zara super-spook, frog pattern.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Jerkbait in prespawn

floating worm around spawn

After that: 

Pop-R in clear water

Buzzbait in stained or water

For pure enjoyment regardless of season, I love throwing the buzzbait!


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

Top waters are awsome and there not just for breakfast anymore

torpedos for open shallow water 
rico lobinas for picky popper snackin bass
cheap buzz baits got box of um not one over a dollar
poppin image because i like it
still learnin the top prop but its fun to use part popper part buzzbait


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Two words, Hula Popper......river smallmouth can't resist, night, day, heat of the sun, it doesn't matter.


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

1. 5" Floating Rapala (just twitching it on the surface)
2. Pop-R
3. Buzzbait

Caught the most bass on those three top water baits and probably in that order.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I donot target Bass anymore, too much time spent on Eyes and Muskies, but this year I plan on spending a few evenings at Mosquito throwing older topwaters. Two of my favorite old time baits to fish are the 5/8 ounce Creek Chub Plunker and Heddon Crazy Crawler. Slowing down and using older tackle and tactics can be relaxing and rewarding. John


----------



## jaxbasser (Dec 20, 2009)

spook junior,sammy, pop-r, buzzbait. Ill start throwing them as soon as the water temp is in the 60s.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Jitterbug and Pop-r, really like the jitterbug at night.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

RIBBIT
Buzzbait
spro


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Heddon teeny torpedo
CAVITRON buzzbait


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

luredaddy said:


> I donot target Bass anymore, too much time spent on Eyes and Muskies, but this year I plan on spending a few evenings at Mosquito throwing older topwaters. Two of my favorite old time baits to fish are the 5/8 ounce Creek Chub Plunker and Heddon Crazy Crawler. Slowing down and using older tackle and tactics can be relaxing and rewarding. John


Is that an old Pflueger?


----------



## bferguson (Jan 19, 2010)

Zara Spook


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Weightless senko fished with short soft jerks. I have caught sooooooo many fish with this technique.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine is an old Pflueger plunker
Zara puppy
and a twitch bait I can't remember the name


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Humpin toad all the way


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

pop-r
rage toad


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow lot favorites in there.I got 300 these older lures if any you loose yours bet I got a replacement for them.with all those names no wonder I can not keep up with what I got.last out 300 older and a hand full newer I use my special and never ever go threw the rest.10 tackle boxes full them.my fishings mostly Erie for Walleyes.and non the top water ones are needed.like get rid the whole bunch them.one price and out the door.not a bass man thats me for sure.but I do not know what there worth and what maker they be.to me there all same.I made my own Erie walleye plug that get them and why I never use any others as I get lot eyes with my special made ones.mmm all I need now is a guy who love hit Erie with a boat.but no one ever wants go with me as I post fishing pal needed in here time after time with no takers.oh well thinking quit.and sit back in a rocking chair read mags on fishing and dream.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Spitfire.
It's like a Pop R or a Hula Popper but spits the water about a yard when jerked.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

I like using zara puppies,zara spooks,and buzz baits.And sometimes I use jitter bugs and top water rapala minnows.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Eriesteamer if I ever fished Lake Erie with a boat, you'd be the first person to tag along. I love reading your posts man. Keep it up.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I am going quit club and fishing.today be my last day in here.every one reply my post say they got this yet the do not have nothing.why they do that beats me.I got better to do.I like go fishing but just the 2 free days in ohio.
[email protected]
if you really care go those 2 days get to me threw my juno.as after today this Eriesteamers be gone or at least dead.you will not see it used in here any more.glad some one like my post and so forth.


----------

